# Sharif or Shalamar Medical College Which One Is Better?



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

Dear friends

Please give me some information related to

fee concession/financial help
standard of study/results
environment and facilities
Clinical training/exposure & house job facility
about Sharif and Shalamar medical colleges and suggest which one is better. I am selected for both colleges and I do not have strong background. I am Confused. Thanks


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i will suggest you to join sharif. i dont think so that there is big difference between sharif and Shalamar. fee for sharif is less as compared to shalamar. sharif has made much improvement as far as its hospital is concerned and they will show further improvement too in the upcoming years. And they take students to itefaq hospital too. the environment is too good and studies and results are superb. i was in the same confusion too.. i visited sharif and shalamar and finally decided to select sharif.


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

IQRA said:


> i will suggest you to join sharif. i dont think so that there is big difference between sharif and Shalamar. fee for sharif is less as compared to shalamar. sharif has made much improvement as far as its hospital is concerned and they will show further improvement too in the upcoming years. And they take students to itefaq hospital too. the environment is too good and studies and results are superb. i was in the same confusion too.. i visited sharif and shalamar and finally decided to select sharif.


Thanks.What were the reasons u preferred sharif over shalamar.Did u got any info about these colleges from the students studying in these colleges? If u got the info please also share it.Thanks


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah i asked many students over there...and they were saying that sharif college is showing much improvement every day. and studies are best in sharif. faculty is also very good. i preferred sharif because i visited both colleges and hospitals and i like sharif more than shalamar. i know many students in sharif and they were well satisfied with their college. and sharif has also started post doc studies.this shows that it is improving day by day.


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

Further difference between shareef and shalamar?Any one else's suggestion or observation.Thanks.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

definitely shalamar...conidering that shalamar is situated in the heart of lahore city..and its hosp is one of the oldest in lahore..nd it is a very busy hosp which offer free treatment..so u get more practice there..sharif is far away frm city with much less variety of patients,,and the kind of results which shalamr ha shown in last 3 year are awsm..last year the 1st yr of shalamr showd 99% result..nd in 2nd yr a grl topped in uhs..the campus of shalamr is awsm..better than any other med college.. this thread will help you
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/3998-ranking-private-medical-colleges-lahore.html


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

pkstar said:


> Further difference between shareef and shalamar?Any one else's suggestion or observation.Thanks.


Thanks please tell me 2nd, 3rd, 4th and final year fee of shalamar?bcz this matters lot in decision of Shalamar.thanks.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

650,000 in 2nd year and 10% increment every year... but u can give this fee in 3 installments !


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> 650,000 in 2nd year and 10% increment every year... but u can give this fee in 3 installments !


Is it cinfirm? I contacted with student affair department they said for remaining years fee is 600,000 and it includes uhs,clinical and all other charges.But I do not belive on their answer.I m confused pls tell some authentic fee figures of shalamar.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

i have told you dude..around 650,000 in 2nd yr..and 10 % increment evry year !

- - - Updated - - -

i got call from sharif too last year but opted for shalamar..and you can get the financial assistance..if your agg is on higher..you can get it on merit base and if you cant afford it , on need base..for that submit the financial assistance form


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> i have told you dude..around 650,000 in 2nd yr..and 10 % increment evry year !


shareef fee for 2nd year is 563,000 and 3rd year to final year 593,000.So, shareef looks to be better as compared to shalamar? Is it so?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

i don't know..if you are confirm than obvioulsy sharif has less fee ..so u can opt for it.. but shalamar offers installments..u can pay the feee of each year in 3 installments..


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

I confirm about shareef fee and installment. shareef do not offer instalment but their fee is less as compared to shalamar. In this case what is ur suggestion. To which college I should join?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

well depends on you .. shalamar is better as a medical college..thts what i can tell you


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> i have told you dude..around 650,000 in 2nd yr..and 10 % increment evry year !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i got call from sharif too last year but opted for shalamar..and you can get the financial assistance..if your agg is on higher..you can get it on merit base and if you cant afford it , on need base..for that submit the financial assistance form


My aggregate is 78.5 and not financially strong. What do u think how much financial assistance may be offered to me?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

shareef is much better than shalamar...


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

rockstar said:


> shareef is much better than shalamar...


how do u think shareef is better than shalamar.If u have any updated info pls share.thanx


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Obviously Shalamar. Sharif cannot be compared with it  u can compare it with LMDc or Cp or rlmc


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar is *WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY* better than Sharif. Atleast, here you could support PTI freely  Hahaha, kidding. Shalamar is better than Sharif, by any standard so far. Check UHS MBBS results, for reference, if you don't believe us.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

masterh said:


> Shalamar is *WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY* better than Sharif. Atleast, here you could support PTI freely  Hahaha, kidding. Shalamar is better than Sharif, by any standard so far. Check UHS MBBS results, for reference, if you don't believe us.


oh you come again,,after a long time.. i think you post today ,,


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> Obviously Shalamar. Sharif cannot be compared with it  u can compare it with LMDc or Cp or rlmc


hah...shareef is much better than shalamar...shalamar sounds like it is some kind of garden where u are going to become a doctorbesides this central park is also better than shalamar...in case of LMDC,,,,LMDC is the best and oldest private colleg of lahore.....:thumbsup:dont know about rlmc..previously i thought the same about shareef and shalamar as u do but when i met students of both colleges i changed my mind:!:


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

It was rude rockstar calling some college as garden:Blackalien:
why are you so0ooo against shalamar? irate:


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> It was rude rockstar calling some college as garden:Blackalien:
> why are you so0ooo against shalamar? irate:


ooopss...sorry theni m not against shalamar....infact my cousin is there in 3rd year mbbs....good college it is....and calling it gatden is not a rude thing garden is a good place:woot:


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hah...shareef is much better than shalamar...shalamar sounds like it is some kind of garden where u are going to become a doctorbesides this central park is also better than shalamar...in case of LMDC,,,,LMDC is the best and oldest private colleg of lahore.....:thumbsup:dont know about rlmc..previously i thought the same about shareef and shalamar as u do but when i met students of both colleges i changed my mind:!:


 hahaha Indeed u are a staunch supporter of LMDC , but u need to update urself regarding medical schools .
people like me and many others , beside having 79% + aggregate didnt even apply in LMDC due to its corruption, Poor result , donation matters and it is included in B class medical schools like sharif etc
But Generally, LMDC wo jata hai jisay CMH,SMDC ya FMH mai admission nae milta. dats the Truth.... 
 

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> It was rude rockstar calling some college as garden:Blackalien:
> why are you so0ooo against shalamar? irate:


 Wo Proverb suna hai Grapes r Sour ?? 
ye woich scene hai ... Jab fox ko grapes nae miltay to wo grapes k khilaf hojati hai r kehti ha, GRAPES R SOUR. hahahahahahha


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> hahaha Indeed u are a staunch supporter of LMDC , but u need to update urself regarding medical schools .
> people like me and many others , beside having 79% + aggregate didnt even apply in LMDC due to its corruption, Poor result , donation matters and it is included in B class medical schools like sharif etc
> But Generally, LMDC wo jata hai jisay CMH,SMDC ya FMH mai admission nae milta. dats the Truth....
> 
> ...


ok ok...no fight here...:cool!:aap khush raho


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

U rock museeb:cool!: 100% true


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hah...shareef is much better than shalamar...shalamar sounds like it is some kind of garden where u are going to become a doctorbesides this central park is also better than shalamar...in case of LMDC,,,,LMDC is the best and oldest private colleg of lahore.....:thumbsup:dont know about rlmc..previously i thought the same about shareef and shalamar as u do but when i met students of both colleges i changed my mind:!:


lmdc is not the "best" college of lahore..I didnt even apply to it thats what i think of it..even though i could have easily...my friends with 58% and 62 % got in last year and the year before that..and its no more the "top" college...It is the oldest but certainly not the best...

I'm not this rude usually but since you have a strong opinion about SMDC, I thought it fitting to let you know what i think of lmdc


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> U rock museeb:cool!: 100% true


fanks Bro 

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> ok ok...no fight here...:cool!:aap khush raho


khush khush


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

bkn said:


> lmdc is not the "best" college of lahore..I didnt even apply to it thats what i think of it..even though i could have easily...my friends with 58% and 62 % got in last year and the year before that..and its no more the "top" college...It is the oldest but certainly not the best...
> 
> I'm not this rude usually but since you have a strong opinion about SMDC, I thought it fitting to let you know what i think of lmdc


o thats cool...even i didnt apply anywhere except in shifa,cmh and LMDC....I DIDNT apply in shalamar or any other low value college...and by grace of ALLAH i selected in all of them but i opt out for LMDC..:thumbsup:so in my view LMDC is good but u dont like this...i dont know why...so different people have different opinions....my cousin told me that shalamar is also good college as he is studying thereso best luck to all those who are joining shalamar,LMDC or any other college....:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> U rock museeb:cool!: 100% true


oe u are enjoying


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats like a good buddy rockstar
you know in my view every college is good at its own place literaly every college...
And getting admission in any MEdICaL college weather it is cmh, fmh, skzmdc, shifa, aku, rlmc, akhtr saed, lmdc, shlmr or any other govt, pvt college is really a great great blessing of ALMiGHTY we all are blessed with it and HE made our fate much much better than many others who cant make it to mbbs and will now opt for d-pharm, bsc and even bcom and else things and from those some lion hearted persons will gonna repeat which i personally say is a tough job, family pressure, your own dreams and friends getting in mbbs really make it difficult to some extent....:hungover:
so it dont matter weather someone is getting in lmdc or shlmar....in the end we all would gonna be DOCTOrS...:thumbsup:good and talented doctors
so humiliating any college syng it garden or resembling any college wth grapes:!: is not that good
and syng that i didnt apply in that college for its bad repo and i didnt apply in that college bcoxz fla na college is low value makes no sense...u ppl didnt apply in those college because ALLAH dont want u to go there 
Or you can say we all get admission in that college, whose chairman's pocket is to be filled by our parents money
sso0ooo chill awam:cool!: in upcoming days we all would get happily so00oo busy that we couldnt have time to tak bath peacfully
stay blessed:thumbsup:


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> o thats cool...even i didnt apply anywhere except in shifa,cmh and LMDC....I DIDNT apply in shalamar or any other low value college...and by grace of ALLAH i selected in all of them but i opt out for LMDC..:thumbsup:


That's not true Aadil. You didn't get admission at Shifa. Nobody was asking you if you got into Shifa or not, but if you're going to bring it up on your own, at least tell the truth.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

..


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> haha...yes i did get there....a friend of mine also got there ...name is imran tahir...but he also opt for LMDC and he left shifa,,so did I:woot:


So you got admission at Shifa but they just forgot to put your name on the Selected Candidates list?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ComputerKid said:


> So you got admission at Shifa but they just forgot to put your name on the Selected Candidates list?


how can u say that????u even dont know my name...hah

- - - Updated - - -

but i know your true name computer kid...and iknow that u joining azra naheed med college....m right na>>????guess how did i know that?????:cool!:


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> how can u say that????u even dont know my name...hah


If that's true, then how do I know that you placed #239 on Shifa's Entrance Exam? You already stated your name earlier in your posts....but maybe you forgot that?  When will you learn to tell the truth, *Aadil Mahmood*? 

Anyways, I'm sure you'll get upset now and PM me because I exposed you for lying to all the members on here, but oh well. I'd rather people know the truth than be fooled by people like you.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Thats like a good buddy rockstar
> you know in my view every college is good at its own place literaly every college...
> And getting admission in any MEdICaL college weather it is cmh, fmh, skzmdc, shifa, aku, rlmc, akhtr saed, lmdc, shlmr or any other govt, pvt college is really a great great blessing of ALMiGHTY we all are blessed with it and HE made our fate much much better than many others who cant make it to mbbs and will now opt for d-pharm, bsc and even bcom and else things and from those some lion hearted persons will gonna repeat which i personally say is a tough job, family pressure, your own dreams and friends getting in mbbs really make it difficult to some extent....:hungover:
> so it dont matter weather someone is getting in lmdc or shlmar....in the end we all would gonna be DOCTOrS...:thumbsup:good and talented doctors
> ...


yes thats true....at the end every one would be having UHS degree....so be happy:woot::cool!:

- - - Updated - - -



ComputerKid said:


> If that's true, then how do I know that you placed #239 on Shifa's Entrance Exam? You already stated your name earlier in your posts....but maybe you forgot that?  When will you learn to tell the truth, *Aadil Mahmood*?
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you'll get upset now and PM me because I exposed you for lying to all the members on here, but oh well. I'd rather people know the truth than be fooled by people like you.


hahah...thats rediculous....my name is not adil...haha...u got wrong info my dear:thumbsup:and i didnt get 239 position...i was in top 80


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Uuuuhhhh situation is getting worse here


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Uuuuhhhh situation is getting worse here


hey you are maryam na???:woot:


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hahah...thats rediculous....my name is not adil...haha...u got wrong info my dear:thumbsup:and i didnt get 239 position...i was in top 80


HAHAHA now you're really making me laugh.  Top 80 position...lol. Sucks that you have to lie about your name now, just to keep up this act. Anyways, I guess there's no changing you. I'm just glad I exposed you. You will of course make up anything you can now just to keep your reputation intact but the smarter members here now know that you're not a trustworthy person.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ComputerKid said:


> HAHAHA now you're really making me laugh.  Top 80 position...lol. Sucks that you have to lie about your name now, just to keep up this act. Anyways, I guess there's no changing you. I'm just glad I exposed you. You will of course make up anything you can now just to keep your reputation intact but the smarter members here now know that you're not a trustworthy person.


hahah...u even dont know me..i promise...:thumbsup:i dont know why u r writing all this...:!:sorry if i have hurt u brotherr:woot:


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys, please try to keep things related to the topic. If anyone is lying about anything they are only hurting themselves and will have to deal with that. Thanks!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

m not maraym...


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hahah...u even dont know me..i promise...:thumbsup:i dont know why u r writing all this...:!:sorry if i have hurt u brotherr:woot:


If I'm so wrong, why did you edit your post and delete what you said about getting admission?  Too bad I already had quoted you.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hey you are maryam na???:woot:





Mekiyusuf said:


> m not maraym


hahah...i was just joking...i know u r not...i was only trying to make drama of computr kid more interesting:woot:

- - - Updated - - -



ComputerKid said:


> If I'm so wrong, why did you edit your post and delete what you said about getting admission?  Too bad I already had quoted you.


o mama which post i deleted????


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahahaha taunting is in the air:cool!:


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

purpleprism said:


> Hey guys, please try to keep things related to the topic. If anyone is lying about anything they are only hurting themselves and will have to deal with that. Thanks!


kid of computer is doing all this...:?


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

rockstar said:


> hahah...thats rediculous....*my name is not aadil*...haha...u got wrong info my dear:thumbsup:and i didnt get 239 position...i was in top 80





rockstar said:


> file:///C:/Users/*AAdil*/Desktop/68056_434148386644158_1171232794_n.jpg



Hey Aadil, whose computer were you using when you tried uploading that photo? :!::woot:

Ladies and gentlemen, I rest my case! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ComputerKid said:


> Hey Aadil, whose computer were you using when you tried uploading that photo? :!::woot:
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I rest my case! :thumbsup:


oho so u thought that my name is adil???:thumbsup:hahha...i got that link from facebook page CMH lahore med students batch 2012-2017....haha...thats not your fault...if i were you i would have dipped in such confusion....:red::woot:

- - - Updated - - -

_STILL LAUGHING I AM_:woot:

- - - Updated - - -

SORRY TO KEH DO YAAR AB..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ComputerKid is right.. It's the C:// Directory of the computer with administrator name as AADIL. And, you just downloaded the image from somewhere, and that doesn't change the directory root path. I guess, rockstar, you're not understanding his question.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> o thats cool...even i didnt apply anywhere except in shifa,cmh and LMDC....I DIDNT apply in shalamar or any other low value college...and by grace of ALLAH i selected in all of them but i opt out for LMDC..:thumbsup:so in my view LMDC is good but u dont like this...i dont know why...so different people have different opinions....my cousin told me that shalamar is also good college as he is studying thereso best luck to all those who are joining shalamar,LMDC or any other college....:thumbsup:


smdc is NOT a LOW VALUE college!!!!!! 

In case you havent realized this...lmdc is waaaaaaaaaay below in people's list of good colleges. Because right now, the people ...like 20 of my friends did NOT get any call from smdc but they got calls from lmdc...so you should be able to calculate the merit of the two colleges

I don't like arrogant people who dub great colleges as "LOW VALUE"...I know that smdc is a good college and i don't need peoples' cousins opinions on this...I am well aware of this myself..

I agree that cmh is better but no, lmdc is def NOT better...low value...sheesh

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> m not maraym...



This guy is really weird mekisyusuf...I have been reading all the posts and I can safely establish this...


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

How good or bad a college might be is decided by the hospital. More the patients, better the college. Shalamar has like wayy more patients than Gurki hospital so yeah SMDC is better than LMDC. 

I'm still hoping I get a call from CMH. It's like the best pvt med college.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> How good or bad a college might be is decided by the hospital. More the patients, better the college. Shalamar has like wayy more patients than Gurki hospital so yeah SMDC is better than LMDC.
> 
> I'm still hoping I get a call from CMH. It's like the best pvt med college.


lol ted mosby  i see you like how i met your mother 

and i agree 100% !!

by the way what was your cmh merit number? mine was in 400's so i gave up on it...smdc ranked second so i gave it a go


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

bkn said:


> lol ted mosby  i see you like how i met your mother
> 
> and i agree 100% !!
> 
> by the way what was your cmh merit number? mine was in 400's so i gave up on it...smdc ranked second so i gave it a go


lol. I love how I met your mother 

CMH merit? same as yours man. I didn't totally give up though. I've got my fingers crossed. I got into SMDC too, but i chose FMH instead. It's nearer to my house


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> lol. I love how I met your mother
> 
> CMH merit? same as yours man. I didn't totally give up though. I've got my fingers crossed. I got into SMDC too, but i chose FMH instead. It's nearer to my house


I got in fmh magar its so tiny!! I get all claustrophobic inside it..so i opted for smdc instead


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

I know there's no point writing this, But because I know a few people out there who have actually given up on them selves even after getting in some pvt med schools. This might boost up your confidence. Guys there's just one thing i wanna say to ya'll. It doesn't matter what college you go to. In the end you all will have a MBBS degree in your hands. No one's gonna ask you if you've graduated from AIMC or SMDC or FMH etc. The point is you all will be doctors. Just make sure what ever college you choose, is recognized by UHS and PMDC. 

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> I got in fmh magar its so tiny!! I get all claustrophobic inside it..so i opted for smdc instead


Aaahhh, You got that right. It is really small. I ain't thinking about the building at the moment. It drives me crazy. I gave up University of Toronto for FMH, you know. I deserve a good time here now!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> I know there's no point writing this, But because I know a few people out there who have actually given up on them selves even after getting in some pvt med schools. This might boost up your confidence. Guys there's just one thing i wanna say to ya'll. It doesn't matter what college you go to. In the end you all will have a MBBS degree in your hands. No one's gonna ask you if you've graduated from AIMC or SMDC or FMH etc. The point is you all will be doctors. Just make sure what ever college you choose, is recognized by UHS and PMDC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you're from canada then..cool!! 

and yes you do deserve a good time...we all do actually! I left fmh for smdc and didnt even get called by cmh 

anyway hope you get into cmh ted...(name yourself after barney stinson..he's cooler than ted )


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> This guy is really weird mekisyusuf...I have been reading all the posts and I can safely establish this...


Yeah you are right...its totally wierd


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

bkn said:


> you're from canada then..cool!!
> 
> and yes you do deserve a good time...we all do actually! I left fmh for smdc and didnt even get called by cmh
> 
> anyway hope you get into cmh ted...(name yourself after barney stinson..he's cooler than ted )


Yeah, I'm from Canada 

Hope we have a great time. I'm exited but I'm freaking out too. I'm praying I get a call but I won't get my hopes that high now. Can't let my self fall at the very start of med school. Hope you get a call too. I personally think that students might leave a few seats behind when some of them they go back to their respective cities and others choose govt. med schools. We MIGHT get a chance.

I'm completely in love with ted. I can't choose barney over ted


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Definitely sharif


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Definitely sharif


Why Sharif and not Shalamar?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

rosequartz said:


> Why Sharif and not Shalamar?



Better overall.
Won't be running into any trouble with pmdc,uhs for next 4 years.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Better overall.
> Won't be running into any trouble with pmdc,uhs for next 4 years.


Campus-wise yes it's really pretty, but the location's a con. What else? 
Is that a prediction or a deduction? Interesting either way. 
Do you foresee a pvt college likely to stay trouble-free till 2020 (ideally forever)?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Shalamar. *_NO QUESTIONS ASKED!_


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

rosequartz said:


> Campus-wise yes it's really pretty, but the location's a con. What else?
> Is that a prediction or a deduction? Interesting either way.
> Do you foresee a pvt college likely to stay trouble-free till 2020 (ideally forever)?


I think you missed the part where I alluded to the fact that NS' govt will last 4 more years. That was an allusion that anyone would have picked up on (or at least that's what I thought)

What else:
Better faculty
better facilities
better hostels(really like houses within the campus)
more secure
location is both a pro and a con because it's so far away from the city, but it does allow them to have a lot more room. Like they can still utilise all of the 60 acres that they have(or maybe 80) but shalamar cannot expand. It will remain the size it is. Sharif can even still expand.

And I would just like to reiterate that Sharif>>Shalamar


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> I think you missed the part where I alluded to the fact that NS' govt will last 4 more years. That was an allusion that anyone would have picked up on (or at least that's what I thought)
> 
> What else:
> Better faculty
> ...


Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST in LAHORE in PRIVATE SECTOR. It has the LEGENDS in the FIELD. Shalamar has a pact with KEMU, for faculty sharing. So, all those STALWARTS and BIG NAMES of KEMU are teaching at Shalamar. NO OTHER "PRIVATE MEDICAL COLLEGE" has such a pact to suck in the BIG NAMES. YOU SHOULD TALK WITH EVIDENCE! Seriously!! 
Have you seen Shalamar's Hostels? Wait let me attach the photo of Shalamar's GIRLS hostel for you, which is easily the best accomodation wise in Pakistan. 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1511472_190222801183357_112850738_n.jpg

Haha, you think the area where Sharif, is secure? Dude, it's OUT OF CITY! Usually anyone living in Lahore City would take at least an Hour at average to reach Sharif. Secondly those living in Sharif are completely cut off from the CITY! And, SANE PATIENTS don't leave city to go to hospitals OUT OF CITY. Buahahahahaha!! Dude you are a PRE MED, and I have been a Medical Student for the past 4 YEARS. I KNOW MORE!!! Don't argue now, because that would ONLY MAKE YOU LOOK STUPID and POINTLESS.

- - - Updated - - -

About 60 Acres! Dude, you don't need that much space for a Medical School. Plus, if there is anyone in your acquaintances or family who is a civil engineer, he should probably tell you that, the modern buildings and architecture is NOT about AREA, it's about HEIGHT and how you utilize that space. Shalamar has 20-25 Acres, and about 60% of the space is UNOCCUPIED, despite the fact that, it has a HOSPITAL, NURSING COLLEGE, HOSTELS, MEDICAL COLLEGE, a Soon-To-Be Constructed DENTAL SCHOOL building and an announced Sports Complex. 

You're an infant seriously!

- - - Updated - - -

STOP BEING DELUSIONAL SERIOUSLY! Shalamar is WAAAYYYYYYY BETTER than Sharif in each and every category and, if you want to start an argument, please talk with evidence and not because of your personal issues.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST in LAHORE in PRIVATE SECTOR. It has the LEGENDS in the FIELD. Shalamar has a pact with KEMU, for faculty sharing. So, all those STALWARTS and BIG NAMES of KEMU are teaching at Shalamar. NO OTHER "PRIVATE MEDICAL COLLEGE" has such a pact to suck in the BIG NAMES. YOU SHOULD TALK WITH EVIDENCE! Seriously!!
> Have you seen Shalamar's Hostels? Wait let me attach the photo of Shalamar's GIRLS hostel for you, which is easily the best accomodation wise in Pakistan.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1511472_190222801183357_112850738_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes, as I can see you are not deluded or butthurt at all.
Me being younger than you doesn't make you smarter. If you were delusional 4 years ago, not much is going to change in the time that has passed.
Shalamar has all of the jabroni teachers no one has ever heard of. What is this secret pact that you speak.
Of course universities need big campuses. There is a reason why all the better universities in the world have big campuses and some public universities in Lahore are getting bigger campuses in Kala Shah Kaku. Everyone needs more space.

Of course Sharif s more safe than Shalamar. There are so many road blocks you have to go through and NS' residence is near it so nothing is going to happening to it. Shalamar is just in a part of city no one cares about. And no way it has 20-25 acres. It has a tiny campus built on 15 kanals at most. A congested little college in a severely congested part of the city. Sure Sharif is far away but it does have lush greenery.

Is that pic supposed to mean anything. It's just a pic of an ugly building. I am telling you, in Sharif people get to live in houses built on campus. No way dorms can compete with that.

There are sick people everywhere. The indigenous sick people will go there. 

TYPING IN CAPS MAKES YOU LOOK REALLY TOUGH AND K3WL. KEEP THAT UP PLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE. See in maths, writing >> actually means something. writing WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY makes you seem like a over-enthusiastic try hard. 

Stop being such a fangirl and so sensitive and so biased. Don't argue now, pls bauss, as that will make me laugh even more. And let me reiterate, Sharif>>Shalamar.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Yes, as I can see you are not deluded or butthurt at all.





SonnenSays said:


> Me being younger than you doesn't make you smarter. If you were delusional 4 years ago, not much is going to change in the time that has passed.
> Shalamar has all of the jabroni teachers no one has ever heard of. What is this secret pact that you speak.
> Of course universities need big campuses. There is a reason why all the better universities in the world have big campuses and some public universities in Lahore are getting bigger campuses in Kala Shah Kaku. Everyone needs more space.
> 
> ...


The conclusion is simple, you are just displacing some kind of frustration by saying all these pointless things. You are extremely biased, driven by delusion and not by facts. You seriously have some kind of a problem. Or may be, as Shalamar had the HIGHEST MERIT, per UHS Aggregate last year in 2013, maybe that's causing you problems.  Seriously!

Secondly, Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST and, any medical student WHO KNOWS, would admit to the fact. It has all the BIG WIGS of the Medical World, teaching in here. From world's surgical leaders such Prof. Dr. Khawaja Azeem and Prof. Dr. Farooq Hameed to KEMU's Ex VC Prof. Zafarullah Khan. From the best oncologist in the country, Prof. Zeba Aziz to the best Gastroenterologist Prof. Dr. Haroon Yusuf. From the G.S of Pakistan's Surgical Society Prof. Hamad Rana to Pakistan's Best Biochemist Prof. Dr. Mumtaz Begum. From one of the senior most Ophthalmologists in the country Prof. Dr. Mumtaz Hussain to Pakistan's most prolific ENT educationist Prof. Dr Zubair Aziz. From Texas (USA)'s most respected Cardiologist Dr. Kamran Babar to New York's finest research dermatologists Prof. Dr. Habib Ur Rehman. Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST and says everyone IN THE FIELD. AND, THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER EXAMPLES, THAT I WON'T EVEN STOP TELLING YOU. Shalamar is a HOME of LEGENDS in MEDICINE.

Here is a list of 166 faculty members for 550 students. http://smdc.edu.pk/index.php?page=20
Hence, making the HIGHEST EVER Student to Faculty Ratio of *3:1*.

Dude, I have been studying there since the past 4 years and still, you seem to know more about Shalamar's campus than anyone else. Let me tell you, just yesterday 3 students of FMH have applied to Shalamar's hostels for Accommodation. According to PMDC, Shalamar is the ONLY medical college whose seating capacity in Lecture Halls is more than the class strength and according to PMDC, Shalamar has the HIGHEST Student to Faculty ratio of *3:1*. 

Now, about the locality, Shalamar is located at the heart of Lahore, and it's the OLDEST PRIVATE HOSPITAL in LAHORE. Hence because of it's "Congested" locality and very high population living in near vicinity with low socioeconomic status. Shalamar receives the HIGHEST NUMBER OF PATIENTS in any PRIVATE HOSPITAL in Lahore. These patients are poor and make excellent patients for Medical Education. Hence, Shalamar's CLINICAL EXPOSURE is easily the BEST in Private sector, under UHS. 

Dude, you are just delusional and you speak a lot of non sense, without any evidence or substance. It's high time, you stop all that displacing thing and start focusing on your career and credentials. Because, such attitude won't get you anywhere. That's a brotherly advice.

Shalamar is BETTER than Sharif. Even students of Sharif admit that. In fact after that warning to CMH, even they say that Shalamar is the BEST right now. If everyone says that, and you don't that means you are DELUSIONAL. I am not even saying that Sharif is bad, it's good in fact. But it's NOT BETTER THAN Shalamar, by any means.

- - - Updated - - -

Even in terms of popularity, Shalamar SOLD the Highest Number of Prospectuses LAST YEAR in 2013, higher than CMH, FMH, LMDC or even Sharif. This was concluded in this year's Medical Education Conference in UHS.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> The conclusion is simple, you are just displacing some kind of frustration by saying all these pointless things. You are extremely biased, driven by delusion and not by facts. You seriously have some kind of a problem. Or may be, as Shalamar had the HIGHEST MERIT, per UHS Aggregate last year in 2013, maybe that's causing you problems.  Seriously!


loL brah, I think you need to go look up the word "biased" in the dictionary, because you are using it wrong. Let me put it another ; person x goes to school a and says that x is the best school ever. Person y neither goes to school a or school b but says b is better. Who seems biased here? I of course used this analogy assuming that you have basic mental faculties, I might be presuming too much here and for that I am sorry.
There are no facts here, just opinions.
How do you know Shalamar had the highest merit. Most colleges didn't even reveal their lists.



masterh said:


> Secondly, Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST and, any medical student WHO KNOWS, would admit to the fact. It has all the BIG WIGS of the Medical World, teaching in here. From world's surgical leaders such Prof. Dr. Khawaja Azeem and Prof. Dr. Farooq Hameed to KEMU's Ex VC Prof. Zafarullah Khan. From the best oncologist in the country, Prof. Zeba Aziz to the best Gastroenterologist Prof. Dr. Haroon Yusuf. From the G.S of Pakistan's Surgical Society Prof. Hamad Rana to Pakistan's Best Biochemist Prof. Dr. Mumtaz Begum. From one of the senior most Ophthalmologists in the country Prof. Dr. Mumtaz Hussain to Pakistan's most prolific ENT educationist Prof. Dr Zubair Aziz. From Texas (USA)'s most respected Cardiologist Dr. Kamran Babar to New York's finest research dermatologists Prof. Dr. Habib Ur Rehman. Shalamar's faculty is easily the BEST and says everyone IN THE FIELD. AND, THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER EXAMPLES, THAT I WON'T EVEN STOP TELLING YOU. Shalamar is a HOME of LEGENDS in MEDICINE.
> 
> Here is a list of 166 faculty members for 550 students. Shalamar Medical and Dental College
> Hence, making the HIGHEST EVER Student to Faculty Ratio of *3:1*.


Who are these people? Except for one of them, I haven't heard of any of them. That doesn't make them bad. You fawning over them doesn't make them good. Is that link supposed to do something? And awmagaud bauss, y u speak like u r in a bollywood film? Can you possibly exaggerate anymore?



masterh said:


> Dude, I have been studying there since the past 4 years and still, you seem to know more about Shalamar's campus than anyone else. Let me tell you, just yesterday 3 students of FMH have applied to Shalamar's hostels for Accommodation. According to PMDC, Shalamar is the ONLY medical college whose seating capacity in Lecture Halls is more than the class strength and according to PMDC, Shalamar has the HIGHEST Student to Faculty ratio of *3:1*.


I think you meant to say lowest or highest faculty to student ratio. Either way, having a lot of teachers doesn't make a college good. There are only so many hours in the day and if you have many demos, you are just going to keep rotating them which creates hindrance and disturbance in a steady stream of continuous education.
It doesn't matter if you have been there for 4 years. You just need to walk around for half an hour to see that it is tiny and cannot expand in any direction. 



masterh said:


> Now, about the locality, Shalamar is located at the heart of Lahore, and it's the OLDEST PRIVATE HOSPITAL in LAHORE. Hence because of it's "Congested" locality and very high population living in near vicinity with low socioeconomic status. Shalamar receives the HIGHEST NUMBER OF PATIENTS in any PRIVATE HOSPITAL in Lahore. These patients are poor and make excellent patients for Medical Education. Hence, Shalamar's CLINICAL EXPOSURE is easily the BEST in Private sector, under UHS.


Omg, I cannot believe you just said that. In what way is shalamar the heart of lahore? Have you even travelled Lahore?I can't speak on how many patients come there but I know CMH has the biggest hospital and as for how you can quantify patient exposure is something that I want hear.



masterh said:


> Dude, you are just delusional and you speak a lot of non sense, without any evidence or substance. It's high time, you stop all that displacing thing and start focusing on your career and credentials. Because, such attitude won't get you anywhere. That's a brotherly advice.
> Shalamar is BETTER than Sharif. Even students of Sharif admit that. In fact after that warning to CMH, even they say that Shalamar is the BEST right now. If everyone says that, and you don't that means you are DELUSIONAL. I am not even saying that Sharif is bad, it's good in fact. But it's NOT BETTER THAN Shalamar, by any means.
> Even in terms of popularity, Shalamar SOLD the Highest Number of Prospectuses LAST YEAR in 2013, higher than CMH, FMH, LMDC or even Sharif. This was concluded in this year's Medical Education Conference in UHS.



Who told you to give me any advice? Did I ask for it? What makes you think are capable of giving anyone in this world a coherent piece of advice?
Do you know any words other than delusional. We get what you are trying to say, but can you try and not sound like a mindless, repetitive drone while conveying what you are trying to convey?
Give me a citation for that prospectus selling thing. Sounds to me just like hearsay. 

Sharif>>>>Shalamar
Fin


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

SonnenSays said:


> y u speak like u r in a bollywood film? Can you possibly exaggerate anymore?


Ahaha, I feel nervous posting in the middle of an argument.
But Sonnen, need I remind you that, "All the world's a stage" ?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

masterh said:


> *Shalamar. *_NO QUESTIONS ASKED!_


Here's hoping all colleges manage to alongside Shalamar and Sharif. 



SonnenSays said:


> I think you missed the part where I alluded to the fact that NS' govt will last 4 more years. That was an allusion that anyone would have picked up on (or at least that's what I thought)


Prolly defy history. And yet Sharif still did in retrospect, so I figured you were hinting something else.



SonnenSays said:


> What else:
> Better faculty
> better facilities
> better hostels(really like houses within the campus)
> ...


Any source(s)? 
60 acres is a lot. Eager to see what becomes of it, could stand-out.



masterh said:


> Shalamar is the ONLY medical college whose seating capacity in Lecture Halls is more than the class strength and according to PMDC, Shalamar has the HIGHEST Student to Faculty ratio of *3:1*.


3:1 is the highest faculty to student ratio all over? :O 



masterh said:


> I am not even saying that Sharif is bad it's good in fact. But it's NOT BETTER THAN Shalamar, by any means.


On a scale of 1 to 10, does Sharif cross 7? Because with PMDC cutting the 2014 entrees work out and the unpredictable merit cut-off, I need to look into other alternatives (Sharif's one of them now).



SonnenSays said:


> loL brah, I think you need to go look up the word "biased" in the dictionary, because you are using it wrong. Let me put it another ; person x goes to school a and says that *x*is the best school ever. Person y neither goes to school a or school b but says b is better. Who seems biased here? I of course used this analogy assuming that you have basic mental faculties, I might be presuming too much here and for that I am sorry.


* i.e. 'a' 
LOL, if x is the best, why go to school?

Chill people. There's no need to get so worked up on a difference of opinion and personally attack one another. This could be a pretty resourceful thread as googling 'Sharif vs. Shalamar medical college" brings up this thread or this (Oh, OP)



Feline said:


> Ahaha, I feel nervous posting in the middle of an argument.
> But Sonnen, need I remind you that, "All the world's a stage" ?


LOL... world's stage, the discussion's tonality, trophies, a treat from the winner owed, right Fel?


----------

